# Ferry Tickets



## Wilmannie

Cold dark mornings, long, cold, dark evenings, gales, rain and snow forecast, swallows all gone, time we were off! Where are the best ferry prices this winter, do you think? (leaving soon, back in March) 
Does anyone know of any special offers for return fares from Dover to Calais (or Dunkirk) or even on the Santander/Bilbao routes if they're not too dear?
I think we used the C&CC last year but we booked much earlier. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## rosalan

Yes! I believe that Sea France are doing cheap crossings. Cars £21 each way so may be worth checking for M/H's
Alan


----------



## SteveandSue

*Ferry Fares*

We are going to the NEC next week, there are usually discount codes with P&O so if they are available I will post the codes here for you


----------



## autostratus

*Re: Ferry Fares*



barney2 said:


> We are going to the NEC next week, there are usually discount codes with P&O so if they are available I will post the codes here for you


DFDS (Norfolkline as was) usualyy have a discount code available only during the show.

We have used the code given on here by a kind soul for the last 3 years.

The bookings were fully amendable so just gave approximate dates (when we were not sure) and changed them later.


----------



## arty23

The C&CC club guarantee to be the best price.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Just go on line and take a look at P&O or Sea France. Loads of cheap crossings. We are using P&O in 3 weeks time. £ 35 one way 8am crossing. Do not like crossings in the middle of the night to save £3.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## mygalnme

I use Direct Ferries to search and have just got return from France for 33.50 plus 1 pound for using card, on P&O we only book one way because never sure when coming back  
Margaret


----------



## Mrplodd

Check out the various company websites, and make your decision based on what you see.

Dover Calias (or similar) will always be the cheapest route due to the amount of competition.

Portsmouth to Spain is pretty reasonable at this time of year. (about £750 I think for a 7.5 MH) For some odd reason its more expensive to go from Plymouth even though its a shorter time and distance :roll:


----------



## Codfinger

I priced up with P+O the other day £38 Dover Calaise, Brittany Portsmouth to Santander £750, if you have the time the longer road option has to be the way to go.
Chris


----------



## UncleNorm

Wilmannie... if I have a heart attack, it'll be your fault!! :roll: :wink: :lol:

I've just been playing with ferry crossings...

*OUT Wed 12 October 2011
IN Wed 08 February 2012*

DFDS/NL Dover/Dunkirk £74.50 (26 out; 32 in; 12 fuel theft; 4.50 Visa)

SeaFrance Dover/Calais £78.50 (31.50 out; 2 conservation; 45 in)

PO Dover/Calais £82

*OK, through the Caravan Club...*

PO £82.50 up to £94.35

SeaFrance £92.50

_*DFDS/NL £445!!!*_

Clearly, the Caravan Club is working HARD for its members. :roll: All crossings are cheaper without them!! I suppose there might be a problem with the software, the same as with the motorhome insurance at £591 last March!! :evil: :roll:

So now I have a dilemma... do I pay DFDS/NL £74.50 or do I pay the Caravan Club £445 for the same service? Hmm... :? 8O


----------



## barryd

I priced Cherbourg to Portsmouth this morning as I was considering going back that way if we go to Normandy as I need to go oxford way in the way home. £220 one way on Brittany ferries. Seems steep. It still works out cheaper to slog 300 miles to calais then 150 to oxford. Unless you know different?


----------



## raynipper

I'm very disappointed Barry but quite understand. I would.

Found it was £210 without the discount.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> I priced Cherbourg to Portsmouth this morning as I was considering going back that way if we go to Normandy as I need to go oxford way in the way home. £220 one way on Brittany ferries. Seems steep. It still works out cheaper to slog 300 miles to calais then 150 to oxford. Unless you know different?


It all depends on how you cost out the mileage and how much you value your time driving, I suppose.

I don't do anything "for nothing" and that includes driving anywhere just for the sake of it, so I always include something for the chance not to drive.

450miles = almost £200 in mileage and not having to drive to me, if you were costing that journey out to a customer, what would you charge?.

Portsmouth to Oxford is a nicer drive than Dover to Oxford any time.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Uncle Norm, Thank you very much, best laugh on ferry prices so far!! :lol: 
PLEASE...don't have a heart attack! :lol: 
Has any one told the Caravan Club? :lol: (Would they care?)
Thank's everyone for your help. If any discount codes are available at NEC I'd appreciate these - it's too far for us to go to NEC if we're looking at a drive to Dover so soon after.


----------



## Stanner

UncleNorm said:


> Wilmannie... if I have a heart attack, it'll be your fault!! :roll: :wink: :lol:
> 
> I've just been playing with ferry crossings...
> 
> *OUT Wed 12 October 2011
> IN Wed 08 February 2012*
> 
> DFDS/NL Dover/Dunkirk £74.50 (26 out; 32 in; 12 fuel theft; 4.50 Visa)
> 
> SeaFrance Dover/Calais £78.50 (31.50 out; 2 conservation; 45 in)
> 
> PO Dover/Calais £82
> 
> *OK, through the Caravan Club...*
> 
> PO £82.50 up to £94.35
> 
> SeaFrance £92.50
> 
> _*DFDS/NL £445!!!*_
> 
> Clearly, the Caravan Club is working HARD for its members. :roll: All crossings are cheaper without them!! I suppose there might be a problem with the software, the same as with the motorhome insurance at £591 last March!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> So now I have a dilemma... do I pay DFDS/NL £74.50 or do I pay the Caravan Club £445 for the same service? Hmm... :? 8O


I find that happens a lot with NL - no idea why, but just every so often it goes haywire and throws up bargains like that.

£445 is cheap to buy a whole ferry - well I'm guessing that's what it's for.


----------



## Stanner

No need to go to the NEC..........

2012 early booking offer from SeaFrance motorhome £29 each way

http://tre.emv3.com/HM?a=ENX7ClnEPPtV8SA9MOBUw9rnGHxKQmJFAfcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_HheFm2F0W

discount code
 *EBOMOTOBVP*


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Stanner,
Tried this code but I think it maybe just applies to 2012 cos I couldn't get it accepted for a booking out in November & back in March. Might be handy next year though.


----------



## provencal

*LD Lines Discount*

The LD Lines Newhaven / Dieppe route is good value, especially if you get the over 60's 20% discount that's available if you book by phone or at the port. They also have a points scheme for frequent travellers.

Brian


----------



## raynipper

Brittany Ferries virtually closing down the Cherbourg routes in Dec, Jan and Feb is not only inconvenient for customers but will prove to be a financially dumb move. 
As travellers are forced to use other routes like LD and find out how good and cheap they are might not come back to BF.

They complained the Barfleur had been losing money for 12 years and so closed the route. They never once considered they had priced themselves out of the market.

Ray.


----------



## UncleNorm

AuntieSandra's had the same email as Stanner, showing the same code.

I've tried to get 2 prices, one for November 2011 to February 2012 and a second for January 2012 to March 2012 but keep coming up with 'Message Invalide'. 

So which bit is 'invalide'? :roll:


----------



## UncleNorm

An interesting development regarding ferries...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1135733.html#1135733


----------



## Stanner

Wilmannie said:


> Thanks Stanner,
> Tried this code but I think it maybe just applies to 2012 cos I couldn't get it accepted for a booking out in November & back in March. Might be handy next year though.


It does say at the beginning --- If you're looking to book your 2012 Summer trip to France then our exclusive SeaFrance fares for Bon Voyage Privilège members are just the ticket!


----------



## Wilmannie

UncleNorm said:


> AuntieSandra's had the same email as Stanner, showing the same code.
> 
> I've tried to get 2 prices, one for November 2011 to February 2012 and a second for January 2012 to March 2012 but keep coming up with 'Message Invalide'.
> 
> So which bit is 'invalide'? :roll:


  'tis a puzzle! In fact, the whole ferry price issue seems a bit like a lucky dip, a different price every time you look! :? 
Thanks everyone for assistance, will let you know when I find the best!


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, it's been fun comparing the ferrymarket - could have used a meerkat!  
Because we were travelling in 2011 returning 2012 discount codes didn't seem to be much help and the range of prices for the same trip is amazing! :? 
This is for an 8pm/10pm crossing to France in late October 2011 with same time return early March 2012 
Using the 3 main cross channel ferry companies, C&CC quoted £71 or £83 or £94 but booking direct P & O quoted £100
DFDS/NL quoted £64 Return (+£1 card charge.) No fuel surcharge!

*[But the best price was for 2 x 1way tickets![*
DFDS - Outward £30, Homeward £25.50 (29Euros) = £55.50+ £1 card charge. 
Not as good as Uncle Norm's but can't be bad - but why can it only be done booking 2 one way trips?! :?


----------



## Stanner

Wilmannie said:


> but why can it only be done booking 2 one way trips?! :?


Because the computer says NO! ?

?? surely if you have to book 2xsingles that is going to be 2 bookings and therefore 2x£1 CC fees?


----------



## Wilmannie

Now we're really nit-pickin'!
No, only 1 CC charge!! 
1 x Maestro, 1 x Visa = 1 free,+ 1 x £1!!
Of course, if it hadn't been so early in the morning, it should really have been 2 x Paypal for free - as I'm a true Scot!!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

renald said:


> Well.....
> Anybody experienced norfolkline ferry travel ?


yes - always - and in our humble opinion, you cant beat them.....

Carl & Flo


----------



## raynipper

Today in the Connexion.....................



SeaFrance rescue deal is rejected 




October 25, 2011 




Share this story 

A RESCUE plan for Channel ferry operator SeaFrance has been rejected by the European Commission as it breaches state aid rules.

The Commission said: "France has been unable to show that the financial contribution of the company was exempt from state aid and reflected market confidence as to its future viability."

It had been planned to boost the funds of the SNCF-owned subsidiary by selling off the ferry Nord Pas de Calais and using the funds, plus €100 million loan from SNCF, to ensure that the Calais-Dover service could continue - and it is this that the Commission has ruled out of order as it was hidden state aid.

Without the deal there are three potential takeover bids for the company. 

Today, industrial action in France has disrupted SeaFrance services on the Channel crossing. No other operators are affected.


----------

